# range and fridge next to each other?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Although not necessarily a typical configuration, I personally doubt that the proximity of one to the other is going to be appreciably detrimental to either over the long run. Nevertheless, I would opt for as much air space as possible over anything that you might stuff in between them. More importantly, in my opinion, be sure to maintain the manufacturer's minimum spacing between the appliances and the wall behind them.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

At this apartment complex I work at, the fridge & stove sit side by side. Any where from an inch to 1/2 inch clearance. Been that way for years.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't put any styrofoam next to the range


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, I wouldn't put styrofoam next to the range, for safety reasons. Just try to have enough space between them.


----------

